# It's Home



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Well after nearly 2 weeks we brought the Outback home on 5/17. Good PDI, a little quick at times but we got him slowed down & covered all the details. Me & the girls even managed to sleep in it the 1st night. Shake down cruise is Memorial Day.

Curious comment the dealer made...I asked about the rear bumper & the possibility of a bike rack & he said 'absolutely!', it appears to be welded to the frame but I know from your comments here that this could be faulty info. I've haven't had the chance to consult the owners manual yet. Any one else heard this from a dealer?

Gray/black were labeled correctly, pump doesn't make too much noise. Tows like a dream with the Equalizer. Hope to see you all out there soon.

**Comment**

I've noticed quite a number of families w/twins here. I'm guessing it's because of the 4 bunk options. Who's got twins out there & is my theory correct?


----------



## Splash Mountainers (May 3, 2004)

Isn't it the best feeling when you finally get home with the TT? Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Congratulations are getting it home!!
I'm sure you'll have a great summer with it! sunny


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Congrats on your new Outback. I would guess the twins love having there own room. We travel with a 14 year old and our dog. I sometimes wish she was a twin... that might relieve some of the 'attention needed' pressure from Mom & Dad.

Have a great adventure and enjoy the memories ahead of you!


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Congratulations on your new trailer, I'm sure you'll enjoy it (we have).

One note: I wouldn't recommend the bike rack on the bumper thing. I'm almost positive I read in the owners manual not to do it. That said, there is a spare tire slung up on the back of the thing without any trouble, so it may be possible. I opted for mounted on the front of my tow-vehicle instead.

Oh, and I've got 2 kids but no twins. My wife swears the next one might be though...









Chet.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I know folks here have reported that their dealers advise against putting a bike rack on the back bumper and I have also heard that Keystone has a general statement that putting a bike rack on the bumper can void warranty.

Since the rear slide models use the rear bumper to support a good portion of the weight of the rear slide plus its occupants, one would think it could support a bike rack.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Congradultions!!! I'm glad the PDI went ok. I almost stopped by Paul Evert's on the way to work Monday to see if you were there. You and your family are going to have a great time. I mentioned in another post that my 16 year old daughter told us last weekend (we went to Millerton) that "I'd forgotten how much fun it is to camp with you guys". I've got to give some credit to the trailer!

With all the Outbacks that Evert's is selling we could have a Outback weekend rally.


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

Congrads!!

Good point DC camper. The rear bumper does hold the rear slide bed. With the weight of the bed itself and two adults it would seem the bumper would be strong enough to handle acouple of 25lb bikes.

Thoughts?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Congrats on the new trailer







No twins here, just 4 and 2 year old girls







They sure do love the bunk beds though.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Enjoy your new trailer.

We've got twins, 11 years old, they love the front bunks in our 21rs. They set them up like their own little rooms.

Mike


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Enjoy your new trailer.

We've got twins, 11 years old, they love the front bunks in our 21rs. They set them up like their own little rooms.

Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> Since the rear slide models use the rear bumper to support a good portion of the weight of the rear slide plus its occupants, one would think it could support a bike rack.





> The rear bumper does hold the rear slide bed. With the weight of the bed itself and two adults it would seem the bumper would be strong enough to handle acouple of 25lb bikes.


It doesn't support the bed while rolling down the road at 60 mph. Just taking a bit of a lesson from my Probie school classes on building construction, there is a big difference between live (dynamic) load, dead (static) load, and impact load. The force of that 40# bike rack, with 50# of bikes on board, bouncing up and down while traveling the interstate may far exceed the force of the bed slide, with two adults sleeping inside.

Again, I am not an engineer, so if someone out there knows more then me, please speak up. I will bow to your greater knowledge.

Tim


----------

